# Wrists Popping?



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Scar tissue. Just wait till ur my age, you'll probably have long forgotten about your wrists lol.


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

Start wearing wrist guards and don't use your hands to stop your fall, it's okay to use your arms to absorb a bit of the impact, but not all of it. It's normal for joints that have been repeatedly abused, my ankles pop when walking up stairs, my wrists when I move them in a circular motion, my right shoulder can come partially out of its socket if I move it a certain way....I could keep listing things and I'm only 26, but none of it causes any pain or limits my activity unless I've recently re-injured that area.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

my wrist does the same thing.. been doing it ever since I busted my wrist about 10yrs ago snowboarding just kinda became normal :laugh:


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree, nothing to worry about..

I sound like a bag of popcorn every morning caused by playing high impact sports growing up(Hockey, Football, Lacrosse, Motocross) 

I have calcium buildups in my wrist that cause a great deal of pain.. I can move them to where they dont hurt by massaging the inflammated area.. I'm only 23 btw, just wait till I'm 40..


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> Scar tissue. Just wait till ur my age, you'll probably have long forgotten about your wrists lol.


^^This!!

I sound like a bowl of rice crispies getting out of bed in the morning.


----------

